# Dog with big paws?



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

So on this forum people were saying that the puppies size of it's paws dosen't determine how big the puppy will get. But I have heard others say it does. What do you think? Does it really determine the true size of the puppy?? I'm confused.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, it doesn't. My vet insists b/c my pup has large paws he will be 110lb and look like a Berner. His mother and father are within the standard, and in fact his father is pretty "medium" sized for a GSD. Their lines carry thicker/heavier bone though. I believe the bone is what accounts for the big paws, not the actual height/weight of the dog.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Heck no. Basset Hound pupies have HUGE paws and they aren't giant dogs. (But as was said above, they ARE big boned.)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

As Lies said, some lines have heavier bone than others. 

It's also been said that Basset Hounds have really big paws. Is a basset a big dog? *edit* Tracy beat me to the basset comment while I was picking around in photobucket!

This little buff beast comes out of parents who are 23 1/2", 70 lbs and 25", 75lbs. He does have a grandfather who's 26", very long and 90lbs. I have been hearing 'That is going to be one BIG dog' since I got him.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Friend of mine has a Springer who has paws the size of Dante's!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx had huge paws and knuckles. I heard that "she going to be big" from everyone when she was a pup. It was true...though she is not large boned. At two she is over #90 and 27". She could stand to lose a bit but is very muscled.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I was thinking of Bassets too, then realized my SIL's Basset will likely outweigh Kenya eventually. He is much shorter, but MUCH heavier boned (she's working lines, primarily west German I believe, pretty fine boned). Nikon has had bigger paws than Kenya since he was bout 12 weeks, lol.


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

I hope they don't otherwise I may need to buy Chewy a saddle


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dallas had huge paws and he is 29" and about 90lbs at 4 years old.


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG, that picture is adorable!!

I, too, have a huge-pawed puppy. Big ears, too! He's still growing (almost 8 months now) and I think he will be larger than the breed standard, but he's no Great Dane or anything. But he definitely has a solid build - a good, lean weight, just solid, strong bone.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Greyhound pups have tiny paws and grow to be TALL dogs. Basset Hound pups have HUGE paws and grow to be short dogs. Big paws = heavy bone (thick legs, body) .. NOT height.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My vet's office kept saying my dog is going to be big because of her paws. I think it's all relative to how big you are. I'm 5'10. To me, a GS is medium sized and everybody else is short. lol.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My pup has big paws too and people are constantly telling me that I'm going to have a big girl. I used to respond "or just a dog with big feet, like me", but I'm getting tired of it so I do not respond anymore.

Both her parents were in breed standard.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I hear ya Mary...if one more person says "That's gonna be a big dog!" like I was completely oblivious to this fact, I may have to impale myself on a Nylabone. 

I know it's just like general conversation, but seriously?


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI hear ya Mary...if one more person says "That's gonna be a big dog!" like I was completely oblivious to this fact, I may have to impale myself on a Nylabone.


By far one of the funniest things I have read on here!







Like you, I know it's general conversation, but it just makes me want to snap sometimes! It's like the world got used to the purse dogs and suddenly a standard 'good ol dog' from the past is beyond foreign to people now.









To respond to OP: I don't think it's that big of an indicator. Kinda like babies - just cuz one is 10lbs at birth doesn't necessarily mean he/she will be huge growing up. That's my opinion on it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI hear ya Mary...if one more person says "That's gonna be a big dog!" like I was completely oblivious to this fact, I may have to impale myself on a Nylabone.
> 
> I know it's just like general conversation, but seriously?


I know, really??? I have 3 children, a 5 year old boy and b/g twins who are almost 4. Everywhere I take them some MOE sees me with them and says 'You've got your hands full'. Same exact expression, usually from more than on e person. Every time, without fail, if I'm in a store for more than 2 minutes someone says this to me. It gets on my nerves. 

Do they think this is useful? Do they think it's going to make me laugh? Is it going to make my day or my life go any faster. Usually I say something snide like, yeah wish they'd let me bring my german shepherd in here cause then I wouldn't have to watch them, she would. When I'd rather be nasty and say 'Mind your own effing business'


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMomma
> By far one of the funniest things I have read on here!
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I mean, GS are large, but it's not like a big ol' slobbery Mastiff. 

It also seems that everyone has a GSD story...either them, their parents, their grandma, a neighbor, the lunch lady--somebody. But that's better than the "Wow, that's a biggun!" remarks.


----------

